# Response from Canidae



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

For those of you waiting for a response to my email inquiry, I asked the company, "Where do your suppliers get their ingredients from?"; here it is.


*"To all our valued customers, retailers and friends, 

Unfortunately, we are being inundated by recall questions, and we may not be able to return all e-mails in a timely manner. To reiterate, CANIDAE in no way is affiliated, nor has any common characteristics with the current pet food re-call, as we do not use wheat gluten or rice gluten in any fashion, and we are not produced in any of the recalled facilities. All ingredients are proudly raised and grown in the *<FONT color=#3333ff>


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Well that is good news Kim. It is good to hear that they got back to you in a timely fashion. 

I can't get Canidae here! :no:


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Glad to hear. Micah's on Canidae


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN (Mar 13, 2007)

Great to hear, I just switched Mollie to Canidae and the new puppy will be on it too when she comes home. 

Barb


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Go to know,I feed my dogs Canidae!.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks Kim....Im currently using Canidae ....


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Thats great news, but at the same time I know anything at any given time can go wrong. First it was the wheat gluton, then it became the Rice protein concentrate. It isn't that neither is bad, it's that they were finding something else in it. Mold can cause problems as we all know, so just another reason too keep your eye on your dog and if you notice something not right call your vet.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Kimm said:


> For those of you waiting for a response to my email inquiry, I asked the company, "Where do your suppliers get their ingredients from?"; here it is.
> 
> 
> *"To all our valued customers, retailers and friends, *
> ...


 
THANKS KIM!!! I have been mixing Canidae and Timberwolf Organics into THK for my guys and I started to worry........this makes me feel so much better! I have never used Canidae before now, but I like the ingredients in the Platinum and it's really reasonably priced to boot!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You're welcome...

I don't really feel 100% safe with anything. I think you all know that by now. :uhoh: Who here is using Nature's Variety? I'm wondering the source for their beef patties. I wonder if I can make my own? I think this with The Honest Kitchen might make sense??? Don't know. I'm sure problems can arrise with these products, too. As with everything else.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> THANKS KIM!!! I have been mixing Canidae and Timberwolf Organics into THK for my guys and I started to worry........this makes me feel so much better! I have never used Canidae before now, but I like the ingredients in the Platinum and it's really reasonably priced to boot!


I really like THK, it's too bad they don't have a duck formula. I looked them up yesterday...

He's just done so well on the duck, I hate the idea of switching him. I definitely don't want him on chicken, though.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Shadow's on the Verve, which is beef. He loves the stuff.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Shadow's on the Verve, which is beef. He loves the stuff.


I did look at that formula. But, Shamus seems to have protein allergies, and he had a bad time with the bison in the wolf king (solid gold) so I haven't wanted to put him on a beef food. I have a feeling that it is too rich for him or something.

I wish they had duck.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenShamus said:


> I did look at that formula. But, Shamus seems to have protein allergies, and he had a bad time with the bison in the wolf king (solid gold) so I haven't wanted to put him on a beef food. I have a feeling that it is too rich for him or something.
> 
> I wish they had duck.


The people at The Honest Kitchen are incredible. They are extremely helpful. They became sponsors of Ryley's Run, too. 

You should send them an email. Ask if they've ever considered making a Duck Formula. They might have a good explanation as to why they don't, but sometimes necessity is the mother of invention...sometimes something new and wonderful comes from a suggestion...


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> The people at The Honest Kitchen are incredible. They are extremely helpful. They became sponsors of Ryley's Run, too.
> 
> You should send them an email. Ask if they've ever considered making a Duck Formula. They might have a good explanation as to why they don't, but sometimes necessity is the mother of invention...sometimes something new and wonderful comes from a suggestion...


Good point. I think I should email them...


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am thinking of switching Jester to this food. (I am starting to freak out about the whole pet food recall!  ) I thought that it would be so hard to find and much more expensive than what I am feeding him but I just found a local distributor that will actually deliver right to my house!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> I am thinking of switching Jester to this food. (I am starting to freak out about the whole pet food recall!  ) I thought that it would be so hard to find and much more expensive than what I am feeding him but I just found a local distributor that will actually deliver right to my house!


Honest Kitchen, Cindy? If so, he'll love it.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Honest Kitchen, Cindy? If so, he'll love it.


 
No, sorry I meant Canidae but she also distributes Honest Kitchen and a few others:
kibblemain

The Honest Kitchen is freeze dried, yes? So you add water? I was thinking that it looked pretty expensive?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Cindy ...mine have done very well on the Canidae and the Innova....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> No, sorry I meant Canidae but she also distributes Honest Kitchen and a few others:
> kibblemain
> 
> The Honest Kitchen is freeze dried, yes? So you add water? I was thinking that it looked pretty expensive?


It's dehydrated. You just add warm water and let it sit for a few minutes. Shadow has a hard time waiting...


----------



## So Cal Kat (Jul 20, 2005)

I love The Honest Kitchen... and have been using Wellness Simple Solutions Duck formula, they do use a brown rice so that has me a bit concerned. I asked the people today when I was placing my order at THK if they were considering doing a kibble and they said it is highly processed and that they wouldn't but the girl said there is only one kibble she would recommend and that was Timberwolf Organics... I did read that they will not reveal who produces their food, was even mentioned on their website which seemed odd to me?!

Kat


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

So Cal Kat said:


> I love The Honest Kitchen... and have been using Wellness Simple Solutions Duck formula, they do use a brown rice so that has me a bit concerned. I asked the people today when I was placing my order at THK if they were considering doing a kibble and they said it is highly processed and that they wouldn't but the girl said there is only one kibble she would recommend and that was Timberwolf Organics... I did read that they will not reveal who produces their food, was even mentioned on their website which seemed odd to me?!
> 
> Kat


There is also a lot of talk about their practices being deceptive on a dog food forum I was on yesterday. I think their product looks good, but after reading a variety of complaints yesterday, I don't know about them.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Well Canidae is coming to both Sacramento and Albany to set up booths and giving out plenty of samples. Hopefully at the same time, they will be able to answer people's questions and help put their mind at ease a little with all of what is going on. That is the nice thing this year. Many food reps will be at both runs this year and it will be perfect for them to talk about their foods.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

GoldenShamus said:


> There is also a lot of talk about their practices being deceptive on a dog food forum I was on yesterday. I think their product looks good, but after reading a variety of complaints yesterday, I don't know about them.


I've seen some of the same things about Timberwolf Organics. And right now I want a company that gives me info especially when there is a problem. And right now the entire industry has a problem. 

And since right now they have no problem and they won't give out the info. How do you know they will give it out if they do develop a problem. Or if their manufacturer develops a problem. How would you know?


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

marshab1 said:


> I've seen some of the same things. And right now I want a company that gives me info especially when there is a problem. And right now the entire industry has a problem.
> 
> And since right now they have no problem and they won't give out the info. How do you know they will give it out if they do develop a problem. Or if their manufacturer develops a problem. How would you know?


Well Honest Kitchen is coming to the event as well. I cant wait to see how they handle the onslaught of questions they will be getting from everyone and what they will try to offer to everyone. Should be interesting. They will be at both events as well. I kind of think its good that the food companies will be here. They can either BS us or try and help ease everyone's fears.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Well Honest Kitchen is coming to the event as well. I cant wait to see how they handle the onslaught of questions they will be getting from everyone and what they will try to offer to everyone. Should be interesting. They will be at both events as well. I kind of think its good that the food companies will be here. They can either BS us or try and help ease everyone's fears.


Peopel should definitely be able to tell which companies are being helpfull and which are giving out BS.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

marshab1 said:


> Peopel should definitely be able to tell which companies are being helpfull and which are giving out BS.


I would certainly hope so. But you know, pet food is all about sales, so it will be interesting to see what they have to say and how they handle all of this.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

justmejanis said:


> Well that is good news Kim. It is good to hear that they got back to you in a timely fashion.
> 
> I can't get Canidae here! :no:


Janis, you can go the Canidae site and they have search tool for finding stores who sell Canidae, maybe there is a feed store somewhere close enough that carries it.

Canidae® Pet Foods: Store Locator


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The one thing we all need to remember ~ you will hear good and bad about _ALL_ companies. You can't believe everything you read and you can't believe everything you think you believe. :doh: 

So, if you think you don't trust any of the commerical companies, start cooking..:smooch: You can cook for cats, too! 

I've discussed feeding Raw with Tucker's breeders before. If I want, they will put me in touch with experienced owners and breeders who feed raw. I have one hesitation, but I'm thinking about it. I'm not sure I'd do Raw per say, but...

Janis, our Agway, which is a feed store, sells Canidae. They even have the Lamb formula and it's cheaper than any price I've seen.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Well Honest Kitchen is coming to the event as well. I cant wait to see how they handle the onslaught of questions they will be getting from everyone and what they will try to offer to everyone. Should be interesting. They will be at both events as well. I kind of think its good that the food companies will be here. They can either BS us or try and help ease everyone's fears.


 
That's great that they're all going to be there. I will certainly be asking questions. I hope they are ready!


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

I just read that they've found melamine in corn gluten too; and there's more than speculation that it was deliberately to boost the protein content.

"*The chief financial officer of Menu Foods sold about half his shares in the company just three weeks before a massive recall of its pet food products*," The implication of this is that the CFO knew and waited three weeks while pets were affected!

Any Eagle Pack people out there?


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Chaucer and Mom said:


> I just read that they've found melamine in corn gluten too; and there's more than speculation that it was deliberately to boost the protein content.
> 
> "*The chief financial officer of Menu Foods sold about half his shares in the company just three weeks before a massive recall of its pet food products*," The implication of this is that the CFO knew and waited three weeks while pets were affected!
> 
> Any Eagle Pack people out there?


That sure drew A huge red flag when I read that. He claims it is just a coincidence. Really? I doubt that. I have a feeling the Federal Trade Commission will be taking a much harder look at this.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Hmmm...Martha Stewart went to jail for something similar. At least Martha Stewart was not responsible, either directly or indirectly, for killing anything.


----------



## Jack Wisse (Apr 20, 2007)

Just for everyones info I sent Canidae this message and received an answer very quickly very impressed with their response
" Fish meal used for animal feed should be stabilized with an antioxidant such as ethoxquin to prevent the fish oil from becoming rancid.
Is this what you use for Menhaden fish meal?"

Their answer!

This is true "only for imported fish meal being brought into the US." We are using fish harvested off local US waters that are processed here domestically where no ethoxyquin has to be used.
Sincerely,
Team Canidae


Hope this helpful info

Thank you
Jack W


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you Jack. Somehow with all that is going on, I didn't notice the mention of Fish meal.:doh: I use Canidae and The Honest Kitchen.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for the info..... I using Canidae right now.....


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's from Nature's Variety website: 

04-18-2007Update on Ingredient Integrity
You may be aware of a recent pet food recall associated with the ingredient “rice protein concentrate.” Please be assured that there is no rice protein concentrate used in any of our Nature’s Variety diets (kibble, cans, or raw). Furthermore, rice protein concentrate is NOT used anywhere within the kibble manufacturing facility.

All Nature’s Variety Raw Frozen Diets, canned diets, and Instinct kibble diets are entirely grain-free. Our Prairie kibble diets are made with healthy, hearty grains (whole brown rice, barley, oatmeal, and millet) sourced only from the USA. 

Flaxseed is not considered a whole grain because it doesn’t have the same composition as grains that are whole grains. This means it must be nutritionally similar in bran, germ and endosperm and must be low in fat. Flax does not have the starchy endosperm. The flaxseed used in our diets comes from Canada.

Nature’s Variety is dedicated to the health and well-being of your pet. We believe better ingredients make better pet food, which means better overall health and happiness for your beloved pet. Thank you for your continued trust in Nature’s Variety and our wholesome, nutritious diets.


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am using Canidae and have been to their website, too, for reassurance from them. I have checked into Nature's Variety, too, and am thinking about it for my cats. They aren't real excited about their Felidae. They're only picking at it.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Janis, you can go the Canidae site and they have search tool for finding stores who sell Canidae, maybe there is a feed store somewhere close enough that carries it.
> 
> Canidae® Pet Foods: Store Locator


I am so excited. I thought they didn't have Canidae anywhere where I live but I went to the website and found they have a feed store 25 minutes away, and it's cheaper there than what I am paying for Natural Balance at my pet store....and the bag is bigger......WOOHOO...I feel like I just hit the jackpot.....


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm wondering about the size of poops with the better kibbles that are being mentioned in this thread. Anybody willing to descibe what their dog does? I've switched to Drs. Foster and Smith and I'm happy with it because: I can order it online, the price is pretty good, the dogs like it, and they have nice coats with no doggy smell. The only thing that bothers me is the "elephant poops" I'm picking up in the yard. Is this just a golden retriever thing (my previous golden also had elephant poops) or will a different kibble make smaller poops?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I just switched Tucker to Canidae, he actually ate it really fast, so I guess that means he likes it! I wonder if it'll make his coat softer or ultra shiney or something. lol


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Canidae Platinum seems to produce larger, lighter in color stools in Tucker. The Lamb formula produces smaller, darker, and firmer stools in Shadow. I'd say the same for THK when Shadow eats it.

When Shadow was eating the fish formulas to volume was less.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Isn't the platinum for senior dogs? Thats' what the bag said anyway....

Unless Canadian Canidae is different than the US...


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I switched to DVP Natural Balance the regular formula recently from Nutro Natural Choice. I was still adding a small amount of canned in with it. Her piles were definitely smaller. I started preparing my own canned food and her piles are very small. I grew up with a cockapoo who at her largest was 15 pounds and her piles were the size Tinkerbell's are now. And there is little smell.

Everyone is happy.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Do they have a website?
I'd like to find out more about there food...What is the price range for their food? 
Around here where I live, you normally have to custom order pet food like Wellness, Solid Gold, Evolve, Eagle Pack etc.. All the pet stores around here sell the same foods as the grocery stores and walmart with the exception of the no name brands..


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> I switched to DVP Natural Balance the regular formula recently from Nutro Natural Choice. I was still adding a small amount of canned in with it. Her piles were definitely smaller. I started preparing my own canned food and her piles are very small. I grew up with a cockapoo who at her largest was 15 pounds and her piles were the size Tinkerbell's are now. And there is little smell.
> 
> Everyone is happy.


I had a cockapoo too when I was still living with my parents. I now have one of my own. She is 28 lbs.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Charlie06 said:


> I had a cockapoo too when I was still living with my parents. I now have one of my own. She is 28 lbs.


I've noticed that they are a lot larger now than they were 25 years ago. But they can be great dogs.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> I've noticed that they are a lot larger now than they were 25 years ago. But they can be great dogs.


My parents also have one that is about 15 lbs. Mine is more cocker...their's is more poodle


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Isn't the platinum for senior dogs? Thats' what the bag said anyway....
> 
> Unless Canadian Canidae is different than the US...


We use Plantinum as a weight maintence food. A number of people on an old forum I belonged to said not to use it because we would see some negative effects, but after speaking with someone at the swim rehab who took attended lectures and classes with Wendy Vollard (sp) said not to worry because it is a good food. He's been eating it for 3 years now and doing well. He's now 4, can only eat 730 calories a day, and it allows him to eat more. Cutting back food for him was not a good thing.:uhoh:


CANIDAE® PLATINUM™ Senior and Over Weight formula is formulated to meet the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for maintenance


----------

